# Roxul Comfortboard IS and lowes/hd availability



## scot (Dec 26, 2006)

If anyone is wondering, both lowes and HD can special order Roxul Comfortboard IS, which is an 8lb/sqft product. Appears to be a "replacement" for RHB80. So far it seems to be working for me  

Price is around $140-150 with tax (free ship to store) per three bundles of 5-24x48" boards (at 2" thick). Not a bad price at all. Other sizes and thicknesses are also available, all around the same price.

At HD you have to go to the pro center, not the regular customer service. They will set you up with a pro account and get the order in. Takes a week or three, depending on when the next truck is coming from prime source (the actual vendor). 

Don't worry that they may not have any idea what you are talking about. Just make sure they check the systems and look hard. Double-check to ensure they don't accidentally select comfortbat!

I didn't order from lowes, but I would imagine it is the same process.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Good to know

thats 30" (5x3x2) thick of 2x4 material at 8lb. I got 64" thick of 4lb material of 2x4 for 110 after tax locally.

my panels are 4" thick and 4 to a pack and they were like 24ea so pretty good deal. I heard w/ 8lb you have to be careful because it tends to be too dense. 12" thick of 4lb seems to be very good for bass traps.


----------



## scot (Dec 26, 2006)

Agreed, which manufacturer and what specific material did you find? 

I'd love to get some other options, but in the northern VA area it appears to be near impossible to find rigid insulation other than HD/Lowes. TW perry and a few other do have it, but at 36 to 53 dollars PER BOARD! Just a touch expensive...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I believe I paid $50 a bundle for Roxul Rockboard at Lowes. I purchased R60 and R80 in 2", and 3" thick versions ( I believe there was 6 or 8, 2'x4s' to a bundle).


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

scot said:


> Agreed, which manufacturer and what specific material did you find?
> 
> I'd love to get some other options, but in the northern VA area it appears to be near impossible to find rigid insulation other than HD/Lowes. TW perry and a few other do have it, but at 36 to 53 dollars PER BOARD! Just a touch expensive...


Just get in touch with Johns Manvel and find your closest IIG dealer.


----------



## scot (Dec 26, 2006)

TW perry and back to the pricing I quoted 

Oh well...


----------

